# Ever built a Road Feeder?



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am looking to build a road feeder for the back of my truck or either the back of my japanese truck!
I am looking for something like this.....I thought of maybe getting a 55 gallon drum turning it side ways and then start from there! just wanted some opinions on building one....And if any one has a good idea for building the trigger mechanism that would be awesome! something like maybe hitting a car remote or either a switch hooked to a cable! Thanks for any help!


----------



## rhinotuff (Nov 13, 2004)

Splice into your hot wire to your tail lights leaving a connection and use a 12 volt high speed motor. When you turn your switch on to your running lights your feeder motor starts. Just for beginners........


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

Run it right off your trailer light plug then you can unplug when your not using it


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the ideas, but what im looking for is like a switch that runs to the front of the truck and is still mobile. Incase i want to put it on different trucks! kind of like a toggle switch so that i can turn it on and off to feed while driving! so instead of having a timer i could just have a toggle switch.......


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Trevorfox34 said:


> I like the ideas, but what im looking for is like a switch that runs to the front of the truck and is still mobile. Incase i want to put it on different trucks! kind of like a toggle switch so that i can turn it on and off to feed while driving! so instead of having a timer i could just have a toggle switch.......


You must have misunderstood what they were saying. If you make it to hook into trailer lights, then you could use it on any vehicle that has a plug for trailer lights on the back. You could have it turn on when you turn your headlights on...


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

gotcha now but it wont turn on when i hit the brakes? Sorry bout my ignorance guys!


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

I made one from a 55 gal drum Put a 12 volt spreader on it ran a one way switch between the plug the auxiliary plug in. Used the clamp on clamp for the side rail worked great wish I had pix but didn't keep any.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Trevorfox34 said:


> gotcha now but it wont turn on when i hit the brakes? Sorry bout my ignorance guys!


Not if it is hooked up to your "parking" lights.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I like your idea Allen! I might need it to work on a four wheeler some time so putting a switch on then hooking it up to my cigarette lighter would work perfect! My four wheeler has a cigarette lighter so it could virtually be used any where!


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

You might search around and find like a 33 gal. And make a bracket to hook over the rack and be sure the switch is a one way so you mash it to be on but when you let go it go off. You can time your dispersal rate that way. Three sec. =1\2 pound. For example.


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey I forgot we made a gravity feed one out of an old ice chest.Cause it fit on back rack of 4 wheeler. Use plastic guttering with a hinge on bottom and a 1.5 inch whole drilled in spout. Small pulley on lid let rope slack gutter drops gravity feed corn. Presto. I might have some drawings of this one laying some where.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

If you have children have them ride on back and throw it or if you have good friends.:wink: You don't even have to buy anything besides the feed.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

great idea! might get a few of my cousins and tell them ill pay them a .25 cents a throw!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

here's the problem i see with wiring into an existing harness. most newer vehicles have the daytime running lights. when the key is on,the lights are on. so wiring into the running/parking light circuit,the motor would run when the key is turned on.

you could,however,get a complete wiring harness for a trailer and run it as a stand alone harness specifically for that motor. toggle switch on the dash wired to a "key on" circuit(radio,headlights).Or to a "constant hot"(cig lighter,etc) if you wanted to go that route. it wouldn't be hard to bypass the timer and run a toggle switch. general wiring knowledge and a test light along with your project materials is all it takes. i completely re wired my neighbors tractor in bout 2 hrs. sounds like your project would be fairly easy to do.


----------



## placek05 (Oct 10, 2011)

I think that you are definately on the right track. Utilizing the existing trailer plug/harness from the vehicle is ideal for power. My thought is that you could use one of the leads for the blinkers. simple on off and no additional hard wiring into the cab. running lights or not it would only work when you used the blinker. Just a thought.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Look into something with a simple remote control and hotwire it to operate a solenoid on the feeder. I agree that you should pull your power from the lighting circuit if you don't have a power-assist brake buss to tap back there.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

Seems everyone is suggesting to use the trailer plug for power supply. There could very easilly be a problem with that. 

You need to figure out what you are going to use for a motor, you will need to know how many amps the motor pulls at start up and running amps to avoid circuit overloads. Also dont try just throwing a "bigger" fuse in that circuit either, because the wire is likely NOT rated for the heavier fuse which could lead to short circuits from the wires overheating and possably even fire.

Depending on how many starting amps the motor pulls you will either want to hook it up with either a relay or possably even a solenoid. 

good luck


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe not what you are wanting, but Moultrie makes a remote control unit that attaches to any of their 6volt feeders. Just get a motor/spinner from them and run it off a 6 volt and the remote control. Then you could put that thing on whatever vehicle you wanted w/o having to rewire or anything. It runs for 5 seconds every time you hit the button.


----------

